# Shelly craft hair



## niksaki (Apr 19, 2008)

was watching australias funniest home videos tonight and the tv presenter shelly craft has awesome hair i was actually going to get my hair cut a month ago but then changed my mind now that i seen hers (sorry pics may not be that clear) i want hair like hers what do you think? lol

nic

p.s. i think its called a choppy bob??


----------



## niksaki (Apr 19, 2008)

oops forgot the pics haha


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 19, 2008)

I think that's a really cute hairstyle! And it would look very nice on you!


----------



## Anthea (Apr 19, 2008)

i quite like Shelly Craft, she has a bubbly personality. The style looks young and refreshing, go for it


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 19, 2008)

I think this would look really cute on you!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'd call it a choppy bob. lol.





Every once in awhile, I get the urge to cut my hair like that. hehe. It seems like it could be really sexy if done the right way!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Apr 19, 2008)

That is a cute cut! I say go for it!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 19, 2008)

That IS a really cute haircut!


----------



## niksaki (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks girls think i will see if i can get an apointment i will post pics when its done


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 20, 2008)

That is such a cute hairstyle! I could see that style on you Nik, you suit short hair!


----------

